# Polly says hi!!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

She is almost a year old now!! Hard to imagine!

I remember her first day with me!









And now all grown up!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

She is still as cute as when she was a kitten and that is something to say!


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

She is so gorgeous.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Such a cute evolution from tiny kitten to gorgeous cat! She's a keeper &#55357;&#56888;


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

still such a sweet face! Love Polly!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Tranquility Blue, Polly is the only kitten I've kept out of almost 90 that have passed through my foster room in the past year. Polly had so many medical issues I was afraid that no one would care for her with the level of care she has needed, as I could. This baby has been labor intensive but worth every dollar and second of time I've spent. She is just as sweet and cuddly as she was as a baby. 
Polly is still chronically sneezy going from one URI to the next it seems, bowlegged and snorts. What's not to love??


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

She's beautiful! She was definitely meant to stay with you.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Aw, she's so lucky to have found you! What an awesome happy ending. I didn't know she had so many issues. All I can see is how darn cute she is from the pictures


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Gah! Where does the time go? So hard to believe, almost a year already! Polly is as adorable now, as she was, as a kitten!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow! That year has just flown by. She has such beautiful marking and she looks like a little angelic kitty sitting in the second shot, she is adorable.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Aww,, so cute! Bow legged? LOL!! Our defender, Harry has bandy legs too! I'd never seen a cat with bow legs till him. I use to chuckle as he walks away, lookin all tuff & stuff. LOL

Great photos of Polly, thank you for sharing. I think I fell in love with Polly the day she ran her little legs off to get back to the happy room and peeked out the window, contemplating never leaving the happy room again, after her encounter with "the house cats" LOL


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Ha catface, that seems so long ago now! She rules the roost these day. She has been banished from the Happy Room because I'm afraid my feral momma kitty might hurt her if she goes in - plus with a chronic URI I'm afraid she might infect the foster kittens. She hates not going in HER room but it just has to be this way.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Marcia said:


> Ha catface, that seems so long ago now! She rules the roost these day. She has been banished from the Happy Room because I'm afraid my feral momma kitty might hurt her if she goes in - plus with a chronic URI I'm afraid she might infect the foster kittens. She hates not going in HER room but it just has to be this way.
> 
> View attachment 85569



Thought that was a picture of a new foster for a minute and my first thought was "Foster failure":lol: she really is a cutie though as a kitten and now.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I love that picture lol Her little eyes were soooo dialated and her look just says, "What the heck was all THAT about?!"

Thanks for putting it up again. I think I'll snitch it and save it in my album


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

O.M.G. :luv


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

These days Polly stands guard over the two tiny foster babies, Brady and Bella who are right now living on my dining room table until they can eat on their own. 

View attachment 86209


----------



## Aurorablue (Apr 30, 2015)

How beautiful she is. Precious face, she looks like a real sweetie.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, I love seeing Polly. She's an awesome kitty with great personality and very, very good looks! Of course everyone knows I'm sorta partial to calicos though. :wink: Don't tell my two, of course! LOL. :mrgreen:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sweet Polly...she's probably looking for a new playmate...
That's so sweet of her, to hang close to the babies!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That picture is precious Marcia. It says everything you need to know about Polly. She really is a special little girl.


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

Wow! Boy did she grow up to be a beauty!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

spirite said:


> That picture is precious Marcia. It says everything you need to know about Polly. She really is a special little girl.


She is quite sweet. I had the foster babies out to feed them and she came over, sniffed their little heads then licked them. Of course they loved it - "are you my momma??". Then, being two steps from being a kitten herself she proceeded to chomp down on Brady's neck like all kittens do to engage play! It was in play but it scared the **** out of me! No harm but I was rattled. She gets shooed off the table during feedings now!


----------

